# Next-Gen Nissan Titan Could Get Diesel Engine Says Product Boss



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

When Nissan finally gets around to replacing the Titan pickup truck, there's a solid chance it will come with a diesel powerplant – at least as an option.

Previous reports had indicted that there was a possibility, but in a recent interview, Nissan product boss Larry Dominique gave his strongest endorsement yet, commenting that, "diesel is certainly something we are looking at for the next generation Titan."

The interview was actually a part of Nissan's "win a chance to be an auto show reporter" contest, and considering all the questions and answers were likely vetted and prepared, this adds more weight to Dominique's remarks.

Further discussing the issue of diesels Dominique says the introduction of such a powerplant would be based on "consumer demand for greater fuel economy." Commenting that most consumers tow under 8,000 lbs and don't require 800 lb-ft of torque, don't look for a Heavy Duty diesel-powered Titan in the future. "Small displacement diesels or mid-size displacement diesels are certainly something we'd consider," says Dominique.

Since a partnership with Chrysler fell through on the next-gen Titan, company execs have remained committed to the idea, but we're not likely to see a second-generation of the Nissan pickup until at least 2014.

More: *Next-Gen Nissan Titan Could Get Diesel Engine Says Product Boss* on AutoGuide.com


----------

